# Hi all, from Hampshire, UK



## ee61re (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm Rob, also know as Ernie (long story), I'm 26, live near Portsmouth, Hampshire, UK.

Got involved in lighting at school in 1992, carried it on at University from 1996-2000, adding in some sound experience along the way.

Now involved with an Am-dram group at the Phoenix Theatre, Bordon, Hampshire, mainly doing lights for their 3 shows each year.

Also do lights and/or sound for their other shows (touring companies, comedians, etc) when they are short of staff - doing a comedy act tonight in fact.

Myself and a friend from Uni also spend time there fixing up the place a bit, cabling, labelling, PAT testing, etc.

Also due to be SM'ing Little Shop of Horrors in May for the Hayling Island Musical Society. They are an excellent musical group who do 2 shows a year, and this time around, it doesn't clash with the Phoenix show in May (I get 1 week between them!)

I look forward to spending some time on this site and forums.

Enjoy!

Rob


----------



## avkid (Feb 11, 2005)

*welcome*

Welcome to you mate,hope you have a good time browsing the site and posting. 
- the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to the site!!! (and yes everyone else from arround the site, I did use three !s there [Go ahead Rob and try to find the thread where we got talking about !s, it's a funny thread]) 

Anyways, can I ask what an Am-dram group is? I have never heard that term before. 

I Hope you can learn alot by reading through the forms and posting your questions and comments (and I hope that we can learn alot from your ideas too).

-Welcome to Controlbooth.com
-the Official welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## avkid (Feb 11, 2005)

I think that means amateur drama group.


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

ah, that would make sense!


----------

